# Looking for 650/65 38 Floater Tires



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Looking for a used set of floaters that will fit the 4720 or 4730 series Deere sprayers. Anybody have any leads? I can find new ones but trying to find a used set. Thanks


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Set up here for sale off an 4830 w/rims, guy is asking about $ 5700 US. If i had known they could have been brought down last week. Buddy took 2 loads to Houston.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

I should have specified the 4720 or 4730 series, I believe the 4700 and 4710 run the same wheel but when jumping to the 48 series it's a 12 hole wheel. Just my luck found some here for 5k and he called back later and said they were for the 4830.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

www.*dranefarmequipment*.com/

Don't know if they would have what you're looking for but they have a large inventory. Would be a road trip and a word of advice - don't follow GPS directions.

Shelia


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Any more leads?


----------

